# Live Betta Show!



## Mo

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/mopargrrl


----------



## kfryman

Is that the California one in Santa Clara? I went there last time. Can't make it this time though.


----------



## EvilVOG

ahhh i missed it!


----------



## Mo

I missed most of it. lol


----------



## Mo

auction starts exactly 2 hours from now...


----------



## Alcemistnv

JUST caught the bginning of the auction


----------



## EvilVOG

watching it now... saw one of my girls sell for 16... 5 to go


----------



## Alcemistnv

I was in love wth the frst butterfly they showed


----------



## kfryman

Yeah I'm gonna say the California one.

Evil you have girls selling there? Are they from the giant spawn?


----------



## EvilVOG

yeah i had 4 girls and 2 boys all from the giant spawn... all but one were the runts though, they were the last of the fish i didn't plan on keeping. They all did very well at the auction comparatively.

The butterfly was either Sheryoln's or Karen's, i forget which.

My boys took 1st and second in new breeder plakat male (there was no other competition in that class tho). But the one boy did also take new breeder reserve best of show male.


----------



## Alcemistnv

I actually think I saw one of yours Evil


----------



## EvilVOG

one male was the only still picture they showed, and the other male he did a nice little breakdown on his form.


----------



## dramaqueen

EvilVOG said:


> yeah i had 4 girls and 2 boys all from the giant spawn... all but one were the runts though, they were the last of the fish i didn't plan on keeping. They all did very well at the auction comparatively.
> 
> The butterfly was either Sheryoln's or Karen's, i forget which.
> 
> My boys took 1st and second in new breeder plakat male (there was no other competition in that class tho). But the one boy did also take new breeder reserve best of show male.


Congrats on your new breeder reserve BOS win.


----------



## BettaQi

EvilVOG said:


> one male was the only still picture they showed, and the other male he did a nice little breakdown on his form.


Congrats! What a great first show!


----------



## Martinismommy

Alcemistnv said:


> I was in love wth the frst butterfly they showed


That was my boy..He went reserve Best in Show...He's actually a multi with BF banding....Here he is


----------



## VictorP

He looks close to the one in your avatar Karen! Beautiful like always haha


----------



## Mo

He is the great, great, great, grandson of the male in her avi I think


----------



## LebronTheBetta

OMG. Karen Mac Auley...?!  Isn't she one of the great Betta breeders till this day? I SO want a pair from you once I start breeding! if you have my chosen colors that is... The Betta is beautiful.  Sorry if I sound crazy there, I heard so much about you from the other breeders on this site!


----------



## copperarabian

awww, I wish I could of gone but I didn't know about it D: I live in San Jose so really close


----------



## kfryman

copperarabian said:


> awww, I wish I could of gone but I didn't know about it D: I live in San Jose so really close


Same here, I don't live far away either, I was jut busy. Went to the Alviso Car Show and then my Grandmas the next day for a barbeque. 

Wish I could have gone though.


----------



## Alcemistnv

Martinismommy said:


> That was my boy..He went reserve Best in Show...He's actually a multi with BF banding....Here he is


I Think I just died a bit.
GORGEOUS

There are no words other than the synonyms of GORGEOUS.


----------



## tpocicat

I wanted to go, but I've got serious money problems right now, so I had to take the hard choice and stay home, DARN IT!!!!


----------



## lauraannq

love you fish... wow... in love... drool... if you ever have babies let me know.. *forcing mouth closed after if poped open and just hangs there in awe*


----------

